# How ducked is to ducked?



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

I ride 30 -30. I have size 13 feet. Have no issue with comfort as I've established this as my riding stance over 5 years ago. I played goalie in hockey as a kid growing up so the stance is similar I guess :dunno:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

my back foot feels too washy and indirect when i go above 15º, i like my front foot at 15º .... 30/-30 is aflac ... so just play around in between


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm a 15 & -9. When I started out, the rental guy set me up in duck, and I've never bothered to change. I consider it pretty important to be able to ride switch comfortably, so I don't want to do a more forward stance.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

to me that sounds a little extream and like it wouldnt be too good on your knees with that much twist in them but who knows. i never even thought about going bigger then 18/-18


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If it works then it works. As long as you aren't doing it just to fit on a small width board you're good. My friend is a little pigeon toed and rides about 6/-6 at over 22" stance. Most wouldn't be able to do that but it works best for him.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

I've always heard that it is best to not go over 30 degress overall. Such as 15/-15. Going 30/-30 is a 60 degree difference and that sounds a little extreme to me. I ride 15/-9. Like was said above, if your doing it to fit on a smaller board go get a wide board. However, if you are most comfortable at those angles then keep it. Its all about comfort. But I do have some concern with the stress on your knees and hips at those extreme angles. Just normal riding you should be fine but if you plan to do jumps then those extreme angles might put more stress on your joints then need be.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sounds pretty extreme. I would just get a wide board, size 14 boots on a regular-width board just sounds dumb.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I am more comfortable at higher degrees but not sure that it should be that high. Maybe i will knock it down 5 each side and see if i can not have toe and heal drag. (i think the board is mid-wide).


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> Its all about comfort.


this. i ride a 12/-12, every now and then i mix it up to see if i can find a better feeling stance, but so far i think its the one


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

o hold up ... i missed size 14 on a reg width board ... are you ummmm, nutz? ... im just kidding, that is really pushing it when most people get told they need a wide at size 11 up .... and 30 30 on the knees, ouch, that was one thing i forgot to say, my back leg knee doesnt bend so well when my feet are ducked out big


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I would dial your angles back. Those angles are not condusive to a person natural standing angles at that great of a difference. The usual rule of thumb is the combination of angles is no greater than 30. I would push that out to 40 degrees personally. The further out you place the angle and stance of your bindings you maybe able to accomplish the ability to get lower, but usually it comes with the compromise of limitation in another range of movement like turning your hips or being able to extend your legs. These limitations can be problematic in your riding and could put yourself at great risk of injury . I would say dial your angles pack in to 21 degrees or less and widen your stance instead. For instance I am 6'0 with size 13 feet. I ride a wide board. My current stance is +18F -18B w/24" width(twin board) 
+18 -15 w/23"(directional). I've ridden in the past at 25 and 15 at a 19; 21 and 10 at 20; 15 and -12 at a 22.(all directionals) This doesn't count the experimenting I always go through anytime I get a new board and bindings. It usually takes me several days to find the sweet spot.

I would also say that with the size of your feet to get on a wide board. I've tried the narrow and regular width boards and the best solution if you do that is to get risers. Of course wider is better in powder because of the displacement so it does have its advantages.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I ride 15/-15... 30/-30 sounds like it would be really bad for your knees


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it depends on every person. Some people might be more comfortable riding with a lot of angle ducked. I remember in an interview Devun Walsh saying he rides something like +27/-18.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

hmmm, when i just stand on the board at angles over 20 it feels better on my ankles but i don't know how it will feel on my knees after a long peroid of time.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I ride size 13 Salomon F24 boots with the fusion liner on my Salomon Burner, which is considered mid-wide, but it seems the same as a standard width board. My angles are 15/-15 and I use risers to keep my toes from draggin.

-buba


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Run whatever stance angles/width you think works for you. However, changing your angles just to squeeze your Ronald McDonald feet onto a regular board doesn't make any sense. There's no reason why someone with sz 14 boots should e on anything but a wide board.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for the advice, i sold my other board and bought a wide. Nitro t1 158 wide. Should be able to get 0 drag at the 15 to 20 ranges.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

there ya go, good to hear ... im not sure if it was mentioned but when we say drag, i think its assumed the surface is flat, but what about when your in a foot or more of fresh, seems like in powder there will always be drag of some sort, so i dont think it matters a ton, when your sz13 and up it's gonna happen +/- a few millimeters, id say a solid inch or more of overhang might effect the ride of it all but anything under that ... whatever


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Run whatever stance angles/width you think works for you. However, changing your angles just to squeeze your Ronald McDonald feet onto a regular board doesn't make any sense. There's no reason why someone with sz 14 boots should e on anything but a wide board.


woah woah woah... are you saying i have clown feet?!?! i will have you know i also have monkey arms! so don't mock my feet, laugh at my flood pants and the fact that my forarms are constently naked.


----------

